# Flash W10M on Lumia 920



## ManIkWeet (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi there,

I was having battery issues with my W10M install on my Lumia 920 so I decided to reflash it using the Windows Device Recovery Tool. Stupid thing installed WP8 and now I can't seem to get W10M back through insider previews.

Is it still possible to get W10M on my device? I am willing to do anything.

I am a bit of a noob, so a step-by-step guide would be appreciated 

Device info:
App-version- 1.4.0.1
OS-version- 8.10.12393.890
Branch- WPMAIN
OEM - NOKIA
Model - RM-821_eu_netherlands_315
FW-versie - 3051.50009.1424.0005


----------



## ngame (Jul 24, 2016)

ManIkWeet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was having battery issues with my W10M install on my Lumia 920 so I decided to reflash it using the Windows Device Recovery Tool. Stupid thing installed WP8 and now I can't seem to get W10M back through insider previews.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you can't get insider updates ? First check for updates and make sure you are on the latest OS version then sign in to insider app and upgrade . If you weren't able let me know. I will share a ROM I built for 920 .


----------



## ManIkWeet (Jul 24, 2016)

ngame said:


> Why you can't get insider updates ? First check for updates and make sure you are on the latest OS version then sign in to insider app and upgrade . If you weren't able let me know. I will share a ROM I built for 920 .

Click to collapse



I'm not sure why I can't get Insider updates, I can select the fast/slow/preview rings in the Windows Insider app, it reboots but then it doesn't show any system update.

Steps I've taken:

Use Windows Device Recovery Tool to flash WP8 to device
Initiate device with most checkboxes turned off, except auto-update OS.
See 31 apps that have to be updated, including Extras&Info. Ignore all of them.
Update the OS to the latest version, 8.10.14234.375
Install Windows Insider app
Enable Fast ring -> Reboot -> Check and see no updates.

I have never flashed a custom ROM on the device, so I am unsure what tools I should use for that, what files I need, etc.

If it makes a difference:
Manufacturer name: RM-821_eu_netherlands_315
Mobile Operator: 000-NL
Configuration ID: 474389
Build Creation Date: 9-2-2015 (I guess day-month-year)


----------



## ngame (Jul 24, 2016)

ManIkWeet said:


> I'm not sure why I can't get Insider updates, I can select the fast/slow/preview rings in the Windows Insider app, it reboots but then it doesn't show any system update.
> 
> Steps I've taken:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need WPInternals to flash a custom ROM. 
Hm, maybe your date time settings is not ok isn't it ? 
I had the same problem like you after upgrade to latest wp8.1 I did a hard reset and install insider again it solve my problem . 
But OK I will upload my custom ROM to make it easier to you to upgrade. 
if Lumia 1320, 1020, 820 and other x20 devices witch has unlocked bootloaders want to see such custom roms on their devices please let me know in PMs. They must have a Unlocked boot loader and the latest build of Windows 10 on their phone. (latest 10586, also Redstone builds are welcome too)


----------



## Nightsteed (Jul 24, 2016)

It seems they removed support for S4 devices. I also flashed my old Lumia 928 to WP 8.1 and it can't find updates from Windows Insider.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 24, 2016)

you need to opt in into the release-preview-ring! fast- and slowring dont support older devices (since 6 months...). to get redstone instead of th2 you need to spoof your device id


----------



## Nightsteed (Jul 24, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> you need to opt in into the release-preview-ring! fast- and slowring dont support older devices (since 6 months...). to get redstone instead of th2 you need to spoof your device id

Click to collapse



I know. It doesn't seem to be working on Realese Preview either.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 24, 2016)

ms activated a release-preview-ring for redstone a few days ago. i hope they havent shutdown the old releasepreviewring now...

but with a 920 it wouldnt be a problem either, get wpinternals and unlock the device with the engineering bootloader. boot it into mass storage mode, change device id and use the upgrade advisor to get th2 or the insider app to get redstone

might work as well if device is registred as wp 8.1 dev device and sideload vcreg to change device id at the device directly (dunno if that works that way on 8.1, havent used that for ages)


----------



## ManIkWeet (Jul 24, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> ms activated a release-preview-ring for redstone a few days ago. i hope they havent shutdown the old releasepreviewring now...
> 
> but with a 920 it wouldnt be a problem either, get wpinternals and unlock the device with the engineering bootloader. boot it into mass storage mode, change device id and use the upgrade advisor to get th2 or the insider app to get redstone
> 
> might work as well if device is registred as wp 8.1 dev device and sideload vcreg to change device id at the device directly (dunno if that works that way on 8.1, havent used that for ages)

Click to collapse



Could you give me some instructions on how to change the device id? VCReg can only be installed on phones with an SD-slot if I understand correctly.
I did manage to get root file access on my device today 



ngame said:


> You need WPInternals to flash a custom ROM.
> Hm, maybe your date time settings is not ok isn't it ?
> I had the same problem like you after upgrade to latest wp8.1 I did a hard reset and install insider again it solve my problem .
> But OK I will upload my custom ROM to make it easier to you to upgrade.
> if Lumia 1320, 1020, 820 and other x20 devices witch has unlocked bootloaders want to see such custom roms on their devices please let me know in PMs. They must have a Unlocked boot loader and the latest build of Windows 10 on their phone. (latest 10586, also Redstone builds are welcome too)

Click to collapse



I have now unlocked my bootloader, my date&time are set correctly. Where can I find the ROM that you upload?



Nightsteed said:


> It seems they removed support for S4 devices. I also flashed my old Lumia 928 to WP 8.1 and it can't find updates from Windows Insider.

Click to collapse



This might be true, but that doesn't stop me! (yet)



tofuschnitte said:


> you need to opt in into the release-preview-ring! fast- and slowring dont support older devices (since 6 months...). to get redstone instead of th2 you need to spoof your device id

Click to collapse



None of the rings work...


----------



## ngame (Jul 24, 2016)

ManIkWeet said:


> Could you give me some instructions on how to change the device id? VCReg can only be installed on phones with an SD-slot if I understand correctly.
> I did manage to get root file access on my device today
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm from Iran and here internet connections are really slow and metered so it take a bit long to upload but I hope to make it ready up to tomorrow . 
I include L950XL ringtones and also I pre-installed apps. you surely know if you upgrade with insider preview you have to update most of your apps to get them working, but this ROM doesn't need anything .


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 24, 2016)

ManIkWeet said:


> Could you give me some instructions on how to change the device id? VCReg can only be installed on phones with an SD-slot if I understand correctly.

Click to collapse



I think what tofuschnitte suggest ist to install 8.1 through WDRT, use wpinternals to unlock the bootloader, enable mass storage mode, use wpinternals to boot the phone in mass storage mode and use regedit on your computer to edit the registry.

You can open regedit, select HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and use [File]->[Load Hive...] to load [Phone]:\windows\system32\config\system. Next you'll be asked for a name for the Hive. Name it something obvious like "PHONE_SYSTEM". Next Navigate to HKLM\PHONE_SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo and change

// edit: Use values at your own discretion. The values suggested here will give you a phablet interface.

PhoneManufacturer to "Microsoft MDG"
PhoneModelName to "Lumia 1520"
PhoneManufacturerModelName to "RM-938_1000"

Unload the Hive by selecting HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\PHONE_SYSTEM in the tree view and use [File]->[Unload Hive...]. Press and hold [Powerbutton] and [Volume down] to reboot your phone to normal mode.
Join the Fast Ring using Windows Insider tool and check for updates.


----------



## ManIkWeet (Jul 24, 2016)

ngame said:


> I'm from Iran and here internet connections are really slow and metered so it take a bit long to upload but I hope to make it ready up to tomorrow .
> I include L950XL ringtones and also I pre-installed apps. you surely know if you upgrade with insider preview you have to update most of your apps to get them working, but this ROM doesn't need anything .

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I really appreciate it!
I'm learning a lot because of you, it's a fun journey 



Swordfishx86 said:


> I think what tofuschnitte suggest ist to install 8.1 through WDRT, use wpinternals to unlock the bootloader, enable mass storage mode, use wpinternals to boot the phone in mass storage mode and use regedit on your computer to edit the registry.
> 
> You can open regedit, select HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and use [File]->[Load Hive...] to load [Phone]:\windows\system32\config\system. Next you'll be asked for a name for the Hive. Name it something obvious like "PHONE_SYSTEM". Next Navigate to HKLM\PHONE_SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo and change
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know I could do this! If I knew I'd have done this before I tried to flash a random Lumia950XL ROM. It gave a blue sad face ^^


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 24, 2016)

its windows after all 

i think it should be possible on 8.1 without sd too (as i said: if the device is regged as developer device <--- but have in mind: if its registred as dev device with the 8.1 sdk it will crash on 10 if you enable dev mode. took me ages to figure that out months ago). but the massstorage way is the easiest in your case


----------



## ManIkWeet (Jul 25, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> its windows after all
> 
> i think it should be possible on 8.1 without sd too (as i said: if the device is regged as developer device <--- but have in mind: if its registred as dev device with the 8.1 sdk it will crash on 10 if you enable dev mode. took me ages to figure that out months ago). but the massstorage way is the easiest in your case

Click to collapse



It did indeed work, though the setup isn't ideal yet. Currently having some remarkable screen size features  I'm pretty sure it's rendering at a higher internal resolution and downscaling, so that would in theory mean slower performance and/or more battery use. I will wait on ngame's ROM :good:


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 25, 2016)

its cause you used the 1520 settings, just changes the scaling -> settings - system - start -> there you can set the scaling with a slider. or just simply change the device id back, or (thats what i highly recommend) -> do a hardreset to have a clean os (should revert the device id changes too, but to be safe do it manually before doing the reset). 

but have in mind: if you want to download keyboardfiles/speech detection stuff for cortana -> opt in into the insider programm again. for that task its enough, when you want to receive further updates you have to spoof the device id again (its enough to change it, search for updates, let it prepare and change it back)


----------



## ManIkWeet (Jul 25, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> its cause you used the 1520 settings, just changes the scaling -> settings - system - start -> there you can set the scaling with a slider. or just simply change the device id back, or (thats what i highly recommend) -> do a hardreset to have a clean os (should revert the device id changes too, but to be safe do it manually before doing the reset).
> 
> but have in mind: if you want to download keyboardfiles/speech detection stuff for cortana -> opt in into the insider programm again. for that task its enough, when you want to receive further updates you have to spoof the device id again (its enough to change it, search for updates, let it prepare and change it back)

Click to collapse



Yeah I know about the slider. I kind of like small elements on my screen though, feels roomier. I don't care about Cortana, it's not supported in The Netherlands and it slows down the phone considerably.

I did notice there's an issue with my microphone when calling, the ancient Lumia920 issue...

Still going to flash @ngame's ROM


----------



## ngame (Jul 25, 2016)

Guys here it is the first release of the ROM:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/lumia-920/development/rom-windows-10-v10586-rom-nokia-lumia-t3425936


----------



## ManIkWeet (Jul 25, 2016)

ngame said:


> Guys here it is the first release of the ROM:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lumia-920/development/rom-windows-10-v10586-rom-nokia-lumia-t3425936

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your effort!

If I find more issues with my current install (it updated a new Insider Build yesterday, then I factory reset it), I will flash this ROM and try it out! :good:

I hope many other Lumia 920 owners will find this useful too!

It will be good to have a ROM that I can just flash when I need it, instead of recovering with WDRT again


----------



## ngame (Jul 25, 2016)

ManIkWeet said:


> Thank you very much for your effort!
> 
> If I find more issues with my current install (it updated a new Insider Build yesterday, then I factory reset it), I will flash this ROM and try it out! :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes WDRT is a real non-useful app (I don't know the opposite of useful )
it's only good for x50 owners who don't like to have insider builds


----------



## ManIkWeet (Jul 25, 2016)

ngame said:


> yes WDRT is a real non-useful app (I don't know the opposite of useful )
> it's only good for x50 owners who don't like to have insider builds

Click to collapse



"Useless" is the opposite.

You could also call it a piece of [email protected]#$


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 25, 2016)

good enough for some emergency recovery, but not nearly as powerful as the good ol nokia care suit


----------



## Ozgur_Cyric (Oct 16, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> I think what tofuschnitte suggest ist to install 8.1 through WDRT, use wpinternals to unlock the bootloader, enable mass storage mode, use wpinternals to boot the phone in mass storage mode and use regedit on your computer to edit the registry.
> 
> You can open regedit, select HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and use [File]->[Load Hive...] to load [Phone]:\windows\system32\config\system. Next you'll be asked for a name for the Hive. Name it something obvious like "PHONE_SYSTEM". Next Navigate to HKLM\PHONE_SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo and change
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! It works amazingly! Thank you so much! Now I'm enjoying Windows 10 on Lumia 920!

tho first timer here, putting the phone into massstorage mode took more effort than this whole upgrade! I had to download a lot of things (hexes, emergency somethings, etc...) to make WPInternals tool to behave as expected. So beware!


----------



## detection (Nov 13, 2016)

Ozgur_Cyric said:


> Thank you! It works amazingly! Thank you so much! Now I'm enjoying Windows 10 on Lumia 920!
> 
> tho first timer here, putting the phone into massstorage mode took more effort than this whole upgrade! I had to download a lot of things (hexes, emergency somethings, etc...) to make WPInternals tool to behave as expected. So beware!

Click to collapse



Would you be able to detail your process further? I unlocked my bootloader and flashed a rooted default ROM, but still can't access mass storage....


----------

